# Photos and other stuff from Duxford Flying Legends



## b17sam (Jul 26, 2005)

Pictures at the Flying Legends Show at Duxford along with some shots of the luncheon for WW2 vets given by the Queen at Buckingham Palace http://www.b17sam.com/untitled2.html . I was the only Yank there. 
BBC broadcast of Duxford interview at http://www.b17sam.com/01-Track-01.mp3 and continued at http://www.b17sam.com/02-Track-02.mp3 
Sam Halpert


----------

